# Opinions: Horton Hunter Elite 175



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I was wanting some opinions on this crossbow. I have a chance to pick one up at a pretty good price, but it is over the net, so I won't have a chance to actually handle the thing and wanted some opinions from people I trust, which is where you all come in. Thanks for the help.

lg_mouth


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I wouldn't consider buying something like a used crossbow or firearm without being able to test shoot it.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

I agree with Shortdrift. However, I know people who buy everything off of that E-Bay thing and rarely do they mention any problems. I'm still flabergasted that people buy used cars on line and even HOUSES. Mail order brides too! 

How much are they wanting for that X-bow and I will let you know if its a good buy assuming its in normal working condition.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

It is 2 years old, with quiver and Horton red dot scope. He says it is in like new condition. This is from a classified ad on Artherytalk.com. I will probably pass and get one from Bass Pro or Cabelas. Thanks for the replies.

lg_mouth


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Last 2 years have had problems with them..... find out model and serial and cross ref at horton site to make sure it is not in the series recalled... i opted for the tenpoint titan.... better quality and construction.... i keep hearing the plastic wearing and warping on the rail with the hortons.... just food for thought..... beware of used items on ebay none the less :!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Horton-Expl...ryZ33972QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I went with this bow, hope I am not dissapointed.

Lg_mouth


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I see you went with a new bow. Probably the safest route to go. I also noticed that the seller is local, about a half hour east of me here (Coshocton) and probably less than a couple hours from you as well. I don't know anything about the seller but at least if there were any problem with the transaction you would not have to go far to find the seller.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

I believe I just seen the exact same package in Cabela's hunting issue last night while I was taking a **** and they were asking $499. Sounds like you got a pretty good deal then!


----------



## TopGun (Jun 29, 2005)

Just went with the Ten Point qx4 myself, it is a chunk of change for sure, but.... the fastest quietest most powerful crossbow on the market. I hunted hortens for years, and was going to buy one new this year but they are having some problems, limbs are breaking wayyyyyyyy too much for my liking. Ten point owner used to be head guy for Horten i believe, he then started on his own and puts out a quality product. You gotta love being an American with so many sports and hobbies and toys to keep us entertained! :!


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

NEW Horton xl150 package at Buckeye Outdoors and Vances in columbus, package $200 with red dot. great price if any one is buying, Im sticking with my Darton compound.


----------



## MAINAH (Apr 14, 2004)

I, just picked up the same one from my neighbor last week. He paid like $475.00 at Cabella's, I paid him $250.00 for it. Horton does have a recall on this and all 175#, 2004 models. It says all serial#'s 77200 and below for the Explorer Team Realtree 175 model need to be sent back for repair. When I spoke to them on the phone they said that the limb bolts have "sheared off", so TOPGUN is right. I dont anticipate any problems with it after it gets fixed. I should get it back today or tomorrow. I can't wait to sight it in and get to hunting with it, I've been borrowing one for 2 years now and the year before that I borrowed a friends PSE compound bow. It will be nice to use something thats mine for a change. My wife still thinks I paid too much for it, don't they always.

Good luck with your new XBOW.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I already scored on a big mature doe a week ago today. 20 yd broadside, double lung, only went about 80 yards and piled up. I love this bow and am sure you will too. Shoots fast and hard. I am using Slick Trick 100 gr broadheads with mine and they were deadly on that doe. You can look them up on the web, just do a search for Slick Trick broadheads and you can find their site or look for them on Ebay. 

Oh yeah, congrats on the price you paid. YOu got one heck of a deal, no matter what the wife says.

lg_mouth


----------



## TopGun (Jun 29, 2005)

My wife is always saying i did not see that before, is that new? i say no honey you just never noticed it before, you really don't see much of my hunting equipment so it all looks new. I think she knows thought lol, a new ten point, a new winchester, lol i tried it with the four wheeler but that was just wayyyyyyyy to obvious lol no honey i just painted it and put a few new parts on it. i just tell her that i don't inventory her clothes and shoes, so don't start on my toys! lol then i buy her something nice to bribe her off lol


----------



## MAINAH (Apr 14, 2004)

Man's gatta do what a man's gatta do. I think if my wife really knew how much $$$$$ I've spent on hunting/fishing stuff she'd freak.......then again if I knew how much she spent on all those things women buy like a pedicure, manicure, hair salon, clothes, shoes, make-up and just plain junk I'd freak.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

where do you look up the recall info?


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Horton's website, www.crossbow.com and look for the recall icon.

Lg_mouth


----------

